# nice australian wood types?



## inferno (Sep 5, 2019)

I wonder what nice looking wood types you guys have in australia.
And where to get these. 
Also which ones are considered good/bad/problematic and so on.

I get the impression you have a very large amount of good looking wood types coming from australia.


----------



## Michi (Sep 5, 2019)

Ringed Gidgee is really popular. Not sure where you would buy it, but I believe it's not that hard to get hold of from various online sellers.

Jarrah is also nice. Very hard and water resistant, and readily available.


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 5, 2019)

Australia has an incredible amount of very cool wood. Hit up Peter and Kim at thetimberjoint.com for ringed gidgee (which is like if desert ironwood and curly koa had a baby: super cool curl on a very hard and dense wood), sheoak, buloke, and budgeroo burl. They almost always have ringed gidgee in stock but the other species come and go.

Tasmanian blackwood is in the same family as koa, and it can also become crazy curly with high chatoyance. It seems rare to find pieces with the irregular curl or with deep compression curl like koa sometimes shows tho, but you can often find very tight fiddleback curl figure in taz blackwood easier than koa.

There's a ton of different Aussie burls that are beautiful too. Mallee, morrel, jarrah, coolibah, yorrel, box, and a bunch of others I can't remember off the top of my head. If you google Australian burls or Aussie burls, you can also dig up some sources to buy them from.

The interesting thing about Australian wood is that a lot of the cool stuff is supposedly grown sustainably versus a lot of other woods around the world that are just being decimated.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 5, 2019)

I have a grey box branch that fell in our paddock last year. Finally got around to cutting it up a few months ago (it's not a good idea to cut wood in summer here due to fire risk). There is a burl left over at the branching point which I might let dry a little more and see how it looks when sanded.


----------



## chefcomesback (Sep 6, 2019)

Ringed gidgee , Tasmanian Blackwood ( almost identical species to Hawaiian koa ) red and brown mallee burl , Red Morrell burl . All the burls benefit from stabilising.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 6, 2019)

I do like what Mert does with Mallee root.


----------

